# Depersonalization disorder hell



## Charlotte26 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

I'm really struggling with depersonalization disorder. I hate every minute of it. I feel I can't be myself. I feel numb, I can't focus properly, I have the horrible feeling that I can't just 'wake-up', that I'm living but I'm just not 'experiencing life'. I hate it. I have no idea what can help me. I've been like this for 2 years now. And nothings changed. I'm currently on anti-depressants (sertraline 50mg)and I'm hoping that they will lift me out of this 'fog'. I'm also having therapy and I hate to say it but I really don't think it's going to help me.

I think I got this this from high levels of stress and anxiety. Like I said I am receiving help, but they just don't seem to care about it.

I there any hope??? I've already tried to take my life once. So desperate.

Charlotte


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Charlotte26 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm really struggling with depersonalization disorder. I hate every minute of it. I feel I can't be myself. I feel numb, I can't focus properly, I have the horrible feeling that I can't just 'wake-up', that I'm living but I'm just not 'experiencing life'. I hate it. I have no idea what can help me. I've been like this for 2 years now. And nothings changed. I'm currently on anti-depressants (sertraline 50mg)and I'm hoping that they will lift me out of this 'fog'. I'm also having therapy and I hate to say it but I really don't think it's going to help me.
> 
> ...


Hi Charlotte
Life is always there for us to live it.Put the thought of taking your own life aside.Suicide is NEVER an option,EVER.That happens because while DP'd,you may find it difficult to see any light at the end of the tunnel.
But there is always hope.I've been dealing with chronic DP/DR for 6 and a half years and i've managed to live with it,with the help of benzos,i must admit.
Have you already tried benzos?
Ativan (which is a benzodiazepine)is what makes me function somehow.Yes,they can be addictive,but they give you real relief,and they are for sure a much better option than to live in pain.
Therefore,i would suggest you to ask your doctor to add a benzodiazepine to the anti-depressant you're taking now and you will notice a change for the better,you'll see

I hope i was helpful.

Take care and keep posting.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Charlotte. Im sorry youre struggling with the monster which is DP. I personally suffer from DR and I can relate to how bad it can get. I also at one time felt that there was just no point, but now I feel so much better with a program and hard work. I can say I feel about 85% better! I also agree with Mario, have you tried benzos? I take Klonepin when it gets really hard to deal with (which now is only once in a while) I take BuSpar also and it has significantly decreased my anxiety which in turn has diminished much of my DR. If you don’t feel you are getting relief and proper evaluation from your current tdoc and pdoc then don’t be afraid to drop them and find someone who can help. I did, after a med go round and several different opinions, I have finally found someone who is challenging me and who listens. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Charlotte26 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mario said:


> Hi Charlotte
> Life is always there for us to live it.Put the thought of taking your own life aside.Suicide is NEVER an option,EVER.That happens because while DP'd,you may find it difficult to see any light at the end of the tunnel.
> But there is always hope.I've been dealing with chronic DP/DR for 6 and a half years and i've managed to live with it,with the help of benzos,i must admit.
> Have you already tried benzos?
> ...


----------



## Charlotte26 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi mario

Yeah I was thinking about asking my doctor to prescribe me some benzos, just take give myself a break once in a while, to take the edge of how I'm feeling and bring me back to normality for a bit. I will ask him when I next see him.

Thankyou for your kind reply.

Charlotte


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Charlotte26 said:


> Hi mario
> 
> Yeah I was thinking about asking my doctor to prescribe me some benzos, just take give myself a break once in a while, to take the edge of how I'm feeling and bring me back to normality for a bit. I will ask him when I next see him.
> 
> ...


You are always wellcome.
I wish you all the best.


----------

